# Unknown fish species



## UGLandrum (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently started my 20 gal back up again and I wanted a forest brook like tank and no tropicals this time. A more hardy assortment of fish and plants that do not require so much attention like tropicals, but I caught what I have been thinking are Minnows for most of my life. They have been found in my hometowns park, in a creek there since elementary school. (about 20 years) 
But I have been looking at Minnows online and none of the species there resemble these in my tank. I picked up 7 feeder minnows (because they were 15 cents), Rosy Red Minnows I think and two darker ones that were in the tank for some unknown reason. They look very different than the captured ones, but look just like the ones online. Ok, sorry for the long winded paragraph, look at the pics I posted. What are they, could they be some sort of fish dumped there long ago and happened to thrive and breed?




















Oh and some of these fish have a solid round edged anal fin, and a few have a spike like fin, same color, all have no real markings.
What are they?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The second picture is of a Gambusia, probably affinis. Ponted anal male, rounded female.
For the other, hmmm. It would really help to know about where you are. For identifying wild fish, location is everything. 
I've never seen a double anal fin like that.


----------



## UGLandrum (Jan 30, 2012)

Northeast Texas is where I am, not to far from Tyler, Tx. The first and second photo are the same type, but I did notice last night that about 8 of them are darker than the rest and have markings on their fins and were hanging out together kind of away from the others that were lighter like in the pics there. One of them was quite aggressively guarding the top of a plant from its own and from the feeder minnows, I think it was a female.

Thanks for the info


----------

